# Don Pepin Garcia Black Corona Especial 1977 Cigar Review - Spice Bomb?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The small ring guage CC's are strong. Just as strong as the Robusto which the largest vitola that I have tried in this line. This Corona(petit la...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia Black Corona Especial 1977 Cigar Review - Spice Bomb?


----------

